# Photoshop stürzt ab...



## rex (24. April 2005)

Hallo, 

hab den Dell Dimension 5000 gekauft, und jetz  Photoshop installiert und das Programm stürzt immer wenn ich was mache, woran kann das liegen ? 

Danke schon im voraus.


----------



## rex (24. April 2005)

hat jemand eine Idee warum das so ist ?


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. April 2005)

Naja hellsehen kann ich und der Rest des Forums nicht.
Kommt eine Fehlermeldung ?
Welche Photoshopversion ?
Welches Betriebssystem/Servicepack ?


----------



## rex (24. April 2005)

Hallo, 

Sorry hab ganz vergessen.

Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung , Version 8.0.1 , Windows Xp Servicepack 2

Und wenn ich speichern will, gehe ich ja zum Speichern in.. wenn ich auf den x (schließen) klicke, stürzt das Programm auch .


----------



## rex (25. April 2005)

braucht ihr mehr angaben ?


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. April 2005)

Eigentlich nicht, wenn ein Programm einfach so sich verabschiedet ist das schon seltsam.
Hast du mal versucht PS zu deinstallieren und danach eine Neuinstallation ?


----------



## rex (28. April 2005)

Ja habe ich, hilft nicht, also bei dem anderen meienn alten pc läufts wunderbar.


----------



## Ellie (28. April 2005)

Hallo rex,

das kann alles sein, deshalb gibt es keine konkreten Antworten. Ich setze voraus Du hast eine Originalversion? (Gecrackte Versionen verursachen häufiger Probleme)

Dann könnte es evtl. eine defekte RAM-Bank sein, das Problem hatte ich mal, da stürzten nicht alle sondern nur einige Programme und das willkürlich ab. Hast Du zwei Riegel drin, einfach mal ausprobieren ob einer davon defekt ist.

Stürzen die andere RAM-intensive Programme auch ab?

Gruß,
Ellie


----------

